# The Hired Hand



## Hired Hand

<P align=center>







<P align=center>Don't forget to mention you found me on the forum. $ = Discount<P align=center>


----------



## Hired Hand




----------



## Hired Hand




----------



## SheYakFishr

Shamless bump.... for some GREAT inexpensive work... Thanks again Mark!!!

See Networking post..... for more info on Mark's great job he did for me! :bowdown :clap :letsdrink


----------



## Runned Over

Hey, heartfelt bump for the Hired Hand. He came and did some work and gave ma a great deal on labor. It's great to get QUALITY work at REASONABLE prices!!!!!! :clap


----------



## jt

hey dude just say your post.

you think you can help me pure a concrete slab? i know how to do it and have done it a million times, just need a extra hand.


----------



## Hired Hand

With the economy the way it is and no relief in sight. Remodeling what you have may be the answer to your problems.


----------



## Hired Hand




----------



## captbuckhall

gonna stain it this week Mark. Excellent work...let me know when you can get free to install the new door!


----------



## Hired Hand




----------



## wld1985

Looks good mark, was that a full replacement? Or Did you replace a sliding glass door.. Looks like a slider replace..


----------



## Hired Hand

That was a sliding glass door replacement.


----------



## reelnutz

Mark,

Just wanted to say it was a pleasure working behind you at Mitch and Lane's house .You sure made my prep (Putty & Caulking) an easy task ,all the 45's and 90's could not have been cut any cleaner. Hope to get to meet you soon and maybe work behind you on another project.Thanks again and as i know you will ! keep up the Quality workmanship.

:bowdown


----------



## Hired Hand

Looking forward to meeting you and working with you also.

Very nice workon the paint job on the ceiling. Lane told me how fast and professional you were and the finished product shows workmanship.

Good luck to you.


----------



## OLDCRAB

Mark,

Thank you my friend for the fantastic jobon my ductreplacement and ceiling repair. You are indeed a jack of all trades. I'll let you know when I get those doors. Thanks again. Great work.

*THE OLDCRAB*</DIV>


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey Old Crab...did he do the ceiling repair from where you had water damage from the roof leak?



And when you say duct work....makes me wonder...was there condensation dripping from a duct and that was the cause?


----------



## OLDCRAB

*Clay......that he did indeed........no more black spots or stains. As for the condensation, it certainly was a major contributing factor. I still needed that ridge vent you did. You can see where the water stains have dried up after your install. Everythingis good to go thanks to you guys.Thanks.*</DIV>


----------



## Clay-Doh

Was a pleasure working for you, and thanxs for the compliments!



Mark is a great guy too!


----------



## Hired Hand

Thank You Guys. The roof looked good from the inside Clay. Nice job on the vent. Ed, I appreciate the work and kind words very much and not to mention I made a new friend.


----------



## reel_crazy

Just wanted to say thanks again for the great work Mark did on my soffits and trim.. house looks like a shiny new penny.. 

Rich


----------



## wflgator

Another bump for Mark. He helped us figure out how to deal with some old wallpaper in our kitchen. Final product looks great! Another real big plus in my book - he shows up when he said he would and did exactly what he promised to do.

Thanks again Mark.


----------



## Hired Hand

Could use some work. 
Have something you have been wishing was done?
Give me a call.
377-4396


----------



## RUSTY

*Laminate flooring*

I have 210 Sq. Ft of flooring I need installed. The floor is already clear and the pad is down. What would you charge to install? You can reach me at 982-3047.

Thanks

Rusty


----------



## Realtor

Rusty,
mark will be back in town this sat or sun. Just letting you know why he has not responded.


----------

